# Winch on duck boat question



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Looking to put a winch on my duck boat for pulling over dikes. I have a fourteen ft Alumacraft flat bottom with a 9.9 Go-Devil. By far not the fastest thing in the marsh, but it beats rowing. Any suggestions would be great! Thanks


----------



## Adern (Sep 24, 2016)

Well I work for Warn so winches are in my line of work! A Vantage 2000 or 3000 lb winch may do the job depending on the weight of the boat but you will need a battery to power it which will add weight and an anchor to pull from. 

What about using some of your muscles with a little mechanic leverage from a couple of pulleys and some rope? You will still need an anchor but it will be a lot lighter and less maintenance.

Use a couple of PVC pipes for rails or rollers to make it easier to slide.

Here is an earth anchor from Cabelas: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Eart...gclid=CKPGyPqN0c8CFQQHaQodMnwGKw&gclsrc=aw.ds

Just some ideas!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I read here that Shia Kid and his dad make a good one. May want to contact him.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

get a Lewis wench w/ stihl chainsaw..do it right the first time. get a hold of Shi.Kid, he will give you his dads tx, he does good work, and he won't try to cheat ya.


----------



## Adern (Sep 24, 2016)

ds541 said:


> get a Lewis wench w/ stihl chainsaw..do it right the first time....


I saw something about someone looking for a Lewis adapter but didn't know what that was for! I've looked up it up and that setup looks nice! Warn makes a 1000lb Pullzall and a 500lb drill winch but both are much slower and have less capacity that those things!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

if you buy an electric winch or a rule winch....you will be calling me eventually.


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if you buy an electric winch or a rule winch....you will be calling me eventually.


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

I put a cheap harbor freight winch on ours .. we rarely get a good enough draw to use it so it has worked well enough so far. When it dies maybe we will shell out the money for lewis but for 60 bucks I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

endoracing said:


> I put a cheap harbor freight winch on ours .. we rarely get a good enough draw to use it so it has worked well enough so far. When it dies maybe we will shell out the money for lewis but for 60 bucks I'm pretty happy with it.


How big of a boat do you pull with that setup?


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

lefty421 said:


> How big of a boat do you pull with that setup?



14' mirrorcraft rowboat with a 9.9hp Johnson. I'm not worried about if it breaks because we used to pull it by hand. Worst cast we'll coil the cable in the boat and do it by hand


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure about other areas but at SRSGA keep in mind you will need over 100' of cable to pull some of the dikes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

that rig will work. just make sure you got a good book or a thermos of coffee to get you through the long duration of that pull.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> that rig will work. just make sure you got a good book or a thermos of coffee to get you through the long duration of that pull.


Cell service is good so Netflix should work.


----------



## endoracing (Jul 10, 2013)

We only hunt Harsens, takes a couple minutes to pull even the longest **** there.


----------

